# breast size



## fix this (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw a penis size thread, so i thought we might as well discuss breast size haha. Sorry if this has been posted before. To me actually it's a very touchy issue because I've always been an A, partly genetics, partly due to me being skinny, and it seems 90% of the female population are bigger than me. I've always wondered how important it actually is to most men, and how big of a role it plays in sex. All opinions welcome


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Generally with penises, the consensus seems to be that all else equal, bigger is better. With boobs, opinions will be all over the place. Boobs don't penetrate the partner (unless there is some impossibly niche genre I haven't heard of) penises do, so size may matter for penises, breast size is just a matter of aesthetics (even if there is some biological reason for it).

And it's been discussed by the men of TAM quite a lot actually, most of us have no preference some of us actually prefer b cups and a cups (I usually do)


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm petite , (5'2, 115#) and I'm a 34B (post-kid). When I was BFing and was a 34D I was miserable. I loathed having large breasts. I'm actually happy being average. I think being small makes them seem bigger though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

The most beautiful women to me have nice legs and butts and small breast. Now hip to belly proportion is important. I've dated women with large breast before and they just don't add anything. My wife was a B cup when we married and now she's a C cup. Both are wonderful.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Medium size for me. Even more important: natural. The fake ones almost always creep me out.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

For me, being skinny is a lot better than curvy which is a nice term for chunky. Often times, a C or D cup makes the woman chunky. Therefore, boobs of size B or A are the most attractive for me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I like everything but fat and flat. Size simply doesn't matter to me, they all look good.


----------



## fix this (Nov 14, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I like everything but fat and flat. Size simply doesn't matter to me, they all look good.


i think different people would have different definitions of what "fat" and "flat" is. Specify?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Very important.

My wife has very large, natural breasts, and I love that. I love the look of real cleavage, and the feel of large breasts. My wife also adores having large tits, especially since she always wanted them, but was a very late bloomer.

And my wife's nipples are extremely sensitive, like two clits, so her breasts actually play an extremely important role in our sex life.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I like them all!

but the attitude behind them is whats important


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm all over the board with what I find attractive on a woman. To me, it is the sum of all parts. Sometimes the breasts add more to the sum. Sometimes legs do and so on and so forth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Small breasts and a fantastic pair of legs is what it is all about!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> I like them all!
> 
> but the attitude behind them is whats important


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I like when they look perky, not droopy. That is what looks good.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I woke up one morning when I was about 13 with giant boobs all of a sudden, and had to start wearing my mum's bras straight away. I pretty much heard 'more than a handful is a waste' and 'your tits are going to be saggy and gross one day' growing up (b!tchy B-cup older sister and her boyfriends, mostly). I'm somewhere between a 34G cup and an H, depending on the brand.

So now I'm incredibly lucky to have a husband who adores my body shape. He is more than happy with two hands- and a mouthful lol.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I prefer small a or b cups on thin athletic bodies. The runners or cyclists or triathletes build. That said, breast size is a very small part of the equation for me. I'm much more an ass and leg man. My wife is 34DD and I'd prefer smaller but it's never made me less attracted to her or her breasts.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> I woke up one morning when I was about 13 with giant boobs all of a sudden, and had to start wearing my mum's bras straight away. I pretty much heard 'more than a handful is a waste' and 'your tits are going to be saggy and gross one day' growing up (b!tchy B-cup older sister and her boyfriends, mostly). I'm somewhere between a 34G cup and an H, depending on the brand.
> 
> So now I'm incredibly lucky to have a husband who adores my body shape. He is more than happy with two hands- and a mouthful lol.


My wife always wanted large breasts. As a teenager she was a B or C cup.

Then, at 19, she got on birth control for the first time in an effort to help manage her incredibly painful period cramps (she was later diagnosed with endometriosis). The side effects? Her breasts grew to a DD. She was ecstatic.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a 34B, I love them 

My husband has a serious thing for thin women with small breasts. So that works out perfectly for us (me!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I prefer small, perky breasts. "Perfect" breasts to me are a perky B cup. And I'll take an A cup over a D cup any day. 

Don't ask me how I wound up with a woman with D cup boobs!!! I find myself loving her boobs because they're attached to her, and she's amazing. They still get plenty of attention from me, and damn, she can fill out a blouse!

You don't need to "love" every physical aspect of your love of a lifetime to appreciate every inch of them.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

donny64 said:


> I prefer small, perky breasts. "Perfect" breasts to me are a perky B cup. And I'll take an A cup over a D cup any day.
> 
> *I agree with you on this first part*
> 
> ...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I wish mine were smaller. I honestly thought, when I lost weight, that my breasts would get smaller as well. That didn't happen. The bra straps cut into my shoulders and my back hurts from carrying them around. I could possibly squeeze into an I cup... but that would definitely be squeezing. The ones I have now, which fit me best, are K cups. 

It's not fun, believe me. Hubby has no complaints about them though... I suspect that it is because they are a part of me.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the answer depends on the man. Just like some women really love big d!cks and others find that they hurt. Some guys are just obsessed with big breasts. For me, I'm not focused on any one body part on a woman, I think the proportion and the whole picture is what is important. The only thing that is non-negotiable is a pretty face. 

I will say this though, if a woman carries her body with confidence it is a turn on. And being ashamed of yourself works the opposite way.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I wish mine were smaller. I honestly thought, when I lost weight, that my breasts would get smaller as well. That didn't happen. The bra straps cut into my shoulders and my back hurts from carrying them around. I could possibly squeeze into an I cup... but that would definitely be squeezing. The ones I have now, which fit me best, are K cups.
> 
> It's not fun, believe me. Hubby has no complaints about them though... I suspect that it is because they are a part of me.



K cups?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol I like my k cups black and hot.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> K cups?


Ahhhh HB... how did I know?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Lol I like my k cups black and hot.


HA! Sorry to disappoint! :rofl:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Lol I like my k cups black and hot.
> 
> 
> Maricha75 said:
> ...


Nothing a little chocolate sirup can't fix.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

That joke just went right up over my head.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> That joke just went right up over my head.


Which joke?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, bewbies are bewbies. I go for curvy butts and sexy legs, and that's it. 



> but the attitude behind them is whats important


Oh yeah, how she poses with her butt, jutting them out with confidence and how she carries herself with her legs = boner


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Which joke?


k cups and that picture?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

fix this said:


> i think different people would have different definitions of what "fat" and "flat" is. Specify?


Oh to put numbers to it... over size 14 with an A cup or over size 20 with a B cup. 

Yes, I've seen women proportioned like that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> k cups and that picture?


Sigh....ok, since you didn't get it....

I wear a K cup size. HB's joke was about Keurigs... what are the cups they use for making coffee in the Keurig??? K CUPS! The pic was a K CUP for Keurig...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife stands 5' tall she is petite with a 38C breast size. She just made 50 and I think she "holds" up well for her age. However, she complains and keeps wanting a reduction. I am ok either way (she want a reduction, I'm fine), won't change how I feel about her.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

fix this said:


> I saw a penis size thread, so i thought we might as well discuss breast size haha. Sorry if this has been posted before. To me actually it's a very touchy issue because I've always been an A, partly genetics, partly due to me being skinny, and it seems 90% of the female population are bigger than me. I've always wondered how important it actually is to most men, and how big of a role it plays in sex. All opinions welcome


I definitely like the breasts to be large.My wife has large breasts,they're well above average size.She had weight loss surgery and lost about 200 pounds,and I was kind of scared they would get way smaller,but they didn't...They definitely play a role in sex...There just doesn't seem to be much you can do with a pair of A cup,B cup,or C cup breasts...


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Sigh....ok, since you didn't get it....
> 
> I wear a K cup size. HB's joke was about Keurigs... what are the cups they use for making coffee in the Keurig??? K CUPS! The pic was a K CUP for Keurig...


Ok, got it now. I have heard of Keurings, but I'm not a coffee person so I didn't put it all together.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I definitely like the breasts to be large.My wife has large breasts,they're well above average size.She had weight loss surgery and lost about 200 pounds,and I was kind of scared they would get way smaller,but they didn't...They definitely play a role in sex...There just doesn't seem to be much you can do with a pair of A cup,B cup,or C cup breasts...


Prepare for her to want them to be reduced due to back problems. Trust me, larger breasts like mine only get in the way.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Prepare for her to want them to be reduced due to back problems. Trust me, larger breasts like mine only get in the way.


Hmmmm.I haven't heard her complain of back pain yet...I've heard that women with large breasts have back problems but never heard my wife say it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Hmmmm.I haven't heard her complain of back pain yet...I've heard that women with large breasts have back problems but never heard my wife say it.


She will. My wife has complained that is is no longer comfortable


----------



## bilbo99 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's all about proportion. I love a curvy figure. Wide hips, big butt, slimmer waste and proportionate boobs. The bigger the hips the bigger the boobs. Hourglass is it.





HOT!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jack I said:


> ...They definitely play a role in sex...There just doesn't seem to be much you can do with a pair of A cup,B cup,or C cup breasts...


there is only one thing I think that they would need to be a minimum size for to have any kind of sexual purpose... (you know what I'm talking about) if that really is something you are into... and a C cup could probably do the trick... other than than I really can't see what other part large breasts play in sex that smaller ones don't other than purely aesthetic. For me, I could do everything with an A cup that I'd want to do with some DDs.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep, a C cup is big enough for that.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lon said:


> there is only one thing I think that they would need to be a minimum size for to have any kind of sexual purpose... (you know what I'm talking about) if that really is something you are into... and a C cup could probably do the trick... other than than I really can't see what other part large breasts play in sex that smaller ones don't other than purely aesthetic. For me, I could do everything with an A cup that I'd want to do with some DDs.


As a man who loves extra large breasts, trust me there are definitely things you, and your lady, can do with a pair of DDs during sex that ain't happening with an A cup.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I will say, that one main thing that you can do with large breasts that you can do with really small ones, I would happily trade for the aesthetic appeal of smaller. Having said that, and having a wife with larger breasts, I think we have only once ever tried doing that. 

And those pictures that were posted to show large breasts and proportion to the rest of the body, I disagree with the hot comment, those pics don't do anything for me.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

gbrad said:


> And those pictures that were posted to show large breasts and proportion to the rest of the body, I disagree with the hot comment, those pics don't do anything for me.


It's not that I don't find the body type in the pictures attractive, but I disagree with the assertion that the women in those pictures have "slim" waistlines.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just like the Penis thread. It's all a matter of opinion and opinions are like a$$holes; everybody's got one.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Just like the Penis thread. It's all a matter of opinion and opinions are like a$$holes; everybody's got one.


Agreed! But the a$$holes thread is a different one.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I prefer small a or b cups on thin athletic bodies. The runners or cyclists or triathletes build. That said, breast size is a very small part of the equation for me. I'm much more an ass and leg man.


This is me... big time runner, always get comments about my legs and ass. 34B, sz 2, and content. Luckily when I am in marathon training they only go to a 32B.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Pepper123 said:


> This is me... big time runner, always get comments about my legs and ass. 34B, sz 2, and content. Luckily when I am in marathon training they only go to a 32B.


If you are B when in marathon shape then you would be C or D if you were part of the processed foods/low activity bandwagon. A healthy body looks so good.


----------



## angler 420 (Dec 4, 2012)

My wife was an "A" cup when we met. I loved her breast then.

After 23 years, she has put on some weight and her breasts are now a solid "C" cup, and I still love them. 

I guess the point is that I love all sizes of breasts!


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

My wife is a C cup, and that's fine with me. I will say, though, I don't mind large natural tits. I was involved with a single mom about a dozen years ago that was a natural D cup, and I just loved getting my hands on them each week (we lived about 100 miles apart, so we saw each other on weekends). She'd like to have me hold them over her shirt and just caress them with my hands. Didn't hurt that she was a bit of a nymph as well .

My wife's best friend is a natural DD cup, although she doesn't flaunt them at all. I still wouldn't mind sneeking a peek at her (and she's a nymph as well, must be something about women with big tits).

That said, fake jobs are a major turn-off to me. Why bother doing that?


----------



## bilbo99 (Feb 16, 2011)

jaquen said:


> It's not that I don't find the body type in the pictures attractive, but I disagree with the assertion that the women in those pictures have "slim" waistlines.


The point is proportion. They don't look like a 2x12 with some small boobs hanging off the top. They might not have slim waists to your standards but they look great to me because they are proportionate to the rest of their body.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

bilbo99 said:


> The point is proportion. They don't look like a 2x12 with some small boobs hanging off the top. They might not have slim waists to your standards but they look great to me because they are proportionate to the rest of their body.


I didn't say they weren't well proportioned. They are.

I said they don't have slim waists, because, well, they don't.


----------



## hotsthrnmess (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a B-cup and I have very nice cleavage. You don't have to have large breasts to have nice cleavage, or fill out a blouse. 

For me, and I'm a woman, it's all about proportion! You can look amazing and have smaller breasts, and look awful with larger ones and vice versa.

I will say, I used to be very self-conscious about my size, because I was under the impression that bigger boobs were better and what have you. I always wanted bigger boobs, but I love mine now. They're perky, nicely shaped and work well with my body.

Thankfully, the man that I am with now appreciates everything about me and finds every inch of my body (breast included) beautiful/attractive/sexy. In the end, that's what matters, as well as love for yourself.

Anyway, like I said, for me, I find any size attractive. I do though, think B-C cups are just right, but that's my opinion!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a big fan of whatever breasts happen to be attached to the woman I'm involved with.


----------



## Hex (Dec 17, 2012)

I am a 38DDD and it always surprises me when people think that my "jugs" win me boys. I have met a lot of guys over the years that prefer smaller breasts (bigger than a B is too big for me!) Honestly I wish mine were a bit smaller. I do love having large breasts partially because it suits the style of clothing I wear and partially because I have had pretty large ones since high school so i got used to it. I think a D cup would be more fun...It would make shopping for bras a hell of a lot easier that's for sure!


----------



## frankd (Feb 22, 2012)

My wife was and still is a very conservative dresser. No bare shoulders or cleavage, only collared tops, etc. When I met her 24 years ago I thought she was the most beautiful woman in the world. I had no idea what was under that blouse. Much later after we became intimate I discovered the nicest, roundest, most perfect pair of boobs I had ever seen, and they were huge! I guess they are C's. 
My ex-wife had average breasts, I don't know, maybe A's. I was happy with that.
My god I love my wife's boobs, but I'm perplexed: what do I do with them? I kiss them, constantly gaze upon them, suckle at her nipples, hold them, I dream about them. But that's about it. 
So, what I'm thinking is that her breasts are aesthetically pleasing and I derive pleasure from their size, perhaps because there's more to love. 
Not so, with my ex's A's. They were okay to look at and rub, but not really memorable. 
Or maybe it has to do with who they are attached to. I don't like my ex very much.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

frankd said:


> Not so, with my ex's A's. They were okay to look at and rub, but not really memorable.
> Or maybe it has to do with who they are attached to. I don't like my ex very much.


Probably a combo. Sure your love, and attraction, to a person does affect how you see their body.

But you also might just have an inherent preference. I know that a pair of A's or most B's ain't gonna do much for me, no matter how much I love a woman. It's like a pancake ass; I find flat behinds anti-attractive. If I loved a woman with a flat one, I'll probably be able to garner some attraction via love, but on a purely physical level that will not be perking me up.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

jaquen said:


> Probably a combo. Sure your love, and attraction, to a person does affect how you see their body.
> 
> But you also might just have an inherent preference. I know that a pair of A's or most B's ain't gonna do much for me, no matter how much I love a woman. It's like a pancake ass; I find flat behinds anti-attractive. If I loved a woman with a flat one, I'll probably be able to garner some attraction via love, but on a purely physical level that will not be perking me up.


So, you have said you like bigger boobs. Do you like it when they don't have the support of a bra and they hang down? To me, that just says to me, fat. (not trying to be rude, but that is what I see when I get a glimpse of the wife), unless I have been drinking and then, its all good I just wanna get some.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Breast size adds a sexier appearance to women.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

gbrad said:


> So, you have said you like bigger boobs. Do you like it when they don't have the support of a bra and they hang down? To me, that just says to me, fat. (not trying to be rude, but that is what I see when I get a glimpse of the wife), unless I have been drinking and then, its all good I just wanna get some.


Nope. I understand that very large, natural breasts hang. That's how they're designed. 

But I know some men think like you. My very best friend is dating a very large chested woman right now. Now he's slept with plenty of women, but they all have been in the B/C range, or if larger, had fake tits. Even at 29, despite sleeping with dozens of women, he thought something was "off" about her very large breasts because he's never encountered real, natural, very large, hanging breasts.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Small is nice, but not gigantic. I love them just large enough to 
have great breast sex!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

jaquen said:


> As a man who loves extra large breasts, trust me there are definitely things you, and your lady, can do with a pair of DDs during sex that ain't happening with an A cup.


OK, nobody said it so I will.

You can't put both nipples in your mouth at once if she's a A cup.


----------



## Honest opinion (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't believe you guys (liars) oh size is not abig deal,ohhh just dont try to be nice and be honest ,op have you ever seen the guys and how they check girls boobs in the mall,restaurant in the park...at the gym for god sake ,my friend told one cashier hey look at my eyes talk to me up here LOL .. my husband always say the bigger the better ,he'll go nuts for DDs lol..


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Just like the Penis thread. It's all a matter of opinion and opinions are like a$$holes; everybody's got one.


After that last comment, I had to repost this. Some guys will say A cups are a deal breaker. Some guys won't care or will like them. The old saying comes into play here: "It takes all kinds to make the world go 'round."

Nothing to be ashamed of no matter what size you are. There will be someone that likes what you have. They will not only like your body, but will like your personality. The size won't matter to him. It will only matter to you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I would certainly feel there is no real correlation between A-Cup and D-Cup size solely based on their physiology and sexuality traits. 

Either can be extremely receptive to sex just as they can be very frigid toward it.


----------



## angler 420 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have already posted a reply earlier, but I just remembered another adage I like to go by.

" I like my breasts like I like my martini's. One is not enough and 3 is too many"


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Honest opinion said:


> I can't believe you guys (liars) oh size is not abig deal,ohhh just dont try to be nice and be honest ,op have you ever seen the guys and how they check girls boobs in the mall,restaurant in the park...at the gym for god sake ,my friend told one cashier hey look at my eyes talk to me up here LOL .. my husband always say the bigger the better ,he'll go nuts for DDs lol..


A pair of D's may look great in a shirt and bra at the mall. Yes they get our attention and we want to check out that great cleavage, but once you take off the support and they hang down, not the same attraction.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

angler 420 said:


> I have already posted a reply earlier, but I just remembered another adage I like to go by.
> 
> " I like my breasts like I like my martini's. *One is not enough and **3 is too many*"


I'd richly love to give you two "likes" for that profound statement, Sir! Just consider it done!


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I like my boobs.
I think my boobs are fantastic.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> I like my boobs.
> I think my boobs are fantastic.


This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.


Inorite?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

36C here and "they are spectacular"! 

real and spectacular.mov - YouTube


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

36D here 

Pre kids, I was a 36B, and I liked them. Through the years, and many children later, they are a D and I still like them. And no one will ever make me feel they aren't pretty enough, perky enough, etc. They've done their job in both nursing my children and exciting my partners.


----------



## fix this (Nov 14, 2012)

Honest opinion said:


> I can't believe you guys (liars) oh size is not abig deal,ohhh just dont try to be nice and be honest ,op have you ever seen the guys and how they check girls boobs in the mall,restaurant in the park...at the gym for god sake ,my friend told one cashier hey look at my eyes talk to me up here LOL .. my husband always say the bigger the better ,he'll go nuts for DDs lol..


lol insecure much? maybe you've been around the wrong guys if you've actually gone your entire life thinking this way. just because guys are fascinated by big boobs when they see it out in the street doesn't mean it's such a big deal. it's plain curiosity. 
hell, i have a friend that has great full Cs and whenever she shows cleavage, lol i can't help but stare and adore the look, she's beautiful and they're very sexy... and i'm not even bi/gay. it's just that, really nice to look at. doesn't mean i prefer one size over another, or that it's important to me.
also i don't see a point lying to someone you don't know on an anonymous forum


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I have always considered myself to be a big breast man. As the years go on I realize that I like big breasts in pictures and passing by, for example:










With that said, nipple shape is much more important to me and in the real world, I prefer this figure to be in my bed:










Physical fitness is the most attractive physical trait to me, next to hair. I'm a total hair guy.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

fix this said:


> lol insecure much? maybe you've been around the wrong guys if you've actually gone your entire life thinking this way. just because guys are fascinated by big boobs when they see it out in the street doesn't mean it's such a big deal. it's plain curiosity.
> hell, i have a friend that has great full Cs and whenever she shows cleavage, lol i can't help but stare and adore the look, she's beautiful and they're very sexy... and i'm not even bi/gay. it's just that, really nice to look at. doesn't mean i prefer one size over another, or that it's important to me.
> also i don't see a point lying to someone you don't know on an anonymous forum


This is actually a very good point. There is a difference between what catches the eye, and what you'll enjoy in bed.

It's like having a very large penis. If a man was walking down the street buck naked, with a huge penis, everybody is going to look, I don't care who you are. And women, and some men, are going to lust. But looking and/or lusting isn't the same thing as desiring. How many women would drool at the visual size of a 10 inch c*ck, but in the reality of having sex be in total pain and discomfort?

So yes I do think it's possible for a man to admire, even lust after, a pair of big ones, but still go home and be perfectly content with his small breasted wife.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it comes down to a lot more than the boob size...it's the other persons preference. just like with penis size. 

some women need a penis the size of my arm, some like normal. just depends on what it takes to stimulate them in there. (some are deeper, wider and more cavernous than others...hell some echo and some require rope and a harness before going in)

some men like em small and athletic builds. maybe it's the visual they like as some say boobs that hang or a few extra pounds are a turnoff. too me when a chick is so skinny you can feel her ass bone it's pretty disgusting.....and they have no curves

I prefer the looks and touch I guess. in looks I mean the curves. in touch I mean the softness, the being able to grab some handfuls, better for cuddling imo as well. do they hang and are they not as attractive when walking around nude. maybe some, b ut I'm into bras and stuff....so support works well. my choices is big.....but it is not wrong. I guess the older I get the more appealing the mid sized boobs are as gravity takes less tol., but age will take it's toll on everyone. so I go with the feel part and what it looks like in clothes and undergarments.


----------



## fix this (Nov 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> This is actually a very good point. There is a difference between what catches the eye, and what you'll enjoy in bed.
> 
> It's like having a very large penis. If a man was walking down the street buck naked, with a huge penis, everybody is going to look, I don't care who you are. And women, and some men, are going to lust. But looking and/or lusting isn't the same thing as desiring. How many women would drool at the visual size of a 10 inch c*ck, but in the reality of having sex be in total pain and discomfort?
> 
> So yes I do think it's possible for a man to admire, even lust after, a pair of big ones, but still go home and be perfectly content with his small breasted wife.


Often very much like sexual fantasies. People might fantasize about something without caring too much for it when it comes to reality. Also, I've heard of many people acting out on their kinky fantasies only to find out it's not all it was cracked out to be in their head, and that the actual experience was far from the idea they had. Some people realize that to begin with, that some things they fantasize about, they wouldn't desire to happen in reality. And even if they did, there's a line between what they consider ideal, and what they would still be perfectly happy and satisfied with.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

oh yeah, and more important than size is the sensitivity of their nipples.

some are virtually senseless, others are awesome. some women can orgasm just from their nipples!


----------



## fix this (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm always skeptical when people talk about skinny and no curves like it's the same thing. a girl can be skinny and still have big boobs and/or nice hip to waist ratio. also, a girl can have lots of meat on her bones and still look like a board.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> oh yeah, and more important than size is the sensitivity of their nipples.
> 
> some are virtually senseless, others are awesome. some women can orgasm just from their nipples!


Quickest way to get my wife to orgasm, multiple times over, is typically through the nipples, and the overall breast area. Hers are _extraordinarily_ sensitive.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Quickest way to get my wife to orgasm, multiple times over, is typically through the nipples, and the overall breast area. Hers are _extraordinarily_ sensitive.


mine 2. I couldn't believe it when I met her......was like a kid in a candy store. :smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm 5' tall, about 120lbs. Growing up I wore a B cup. I was never actually measured. After marriage I needed a new bra. Went to Victoria Secrets and was measured. They said I was a 32D. A few months ago I decided to get measured again. My bras weren't lasting very long. 

They said I was a 34DDD/34F. I about fainted. 

My confidence shot through the roof. My husband has always been a fan of large breasts, and now he has them! And I'm not pregnant, so it isn't that. God help me when I get pregnant. lol.

My breasts are definitely involved in our sex life. Stimulation to my nipples and yeah...Love it.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

So much politically correct nonsense...or maybe there is a spate of itty bitty titty lovers among the TAM menfolk.

This one bit of observational comedy always seemed about spot on to me: This guy said he chased after girls with smaller racks because girls with big racks always acted like they were salespeople about 5 minutes before closing "Whatever...get out."

But girls with small boobies acted like a 50 year old Egyptian in the middle of a souk (market) on the day rent was due. "Wanna buy? You buy...Take a look...you like...you like."

Girls, enthusiasm and willingness to share your boobs adds a metophorical cup size all it's own.

The girls in high school who had guys flocking to them had...proportional racks on the larger size. But young big breasts look good. Old big breasts? Not so sure.

The important thing about my wife's boobs is that they are mine.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not a big breast guy. Don't get me wrong, I like T&A as much as the next guy, but I don't go nuts over it. As long as the nipples are nice and suckable, it's all good. My wife has a 34B with nice nipples and I love it. It's a perfect handful for me... and I can palm a basketball.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Confirmed butt/leg man here!  I never understood the big deal over huge boobs. Unless you're a nursing infant they really don't benefit anyone, and in the case of a stiff breeze ...can actually be hazardous  OK ...a bit of an exaggeration there 

My wife is petite and actually had a breast reduction before I met her. She looks good now, and in fact those perfect not-too-large breasts were what initially got my attention when we first met. Had they been huge, I would have given her a pass. My loss, I know, but overly large boobs are a turnoff for me, and obviously fake ones (perfectly round and exempt from gravity ...you've seen the type) make me laugh, not lust.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Honest opinion said:


> I can't believe you guys (liars) oh size is not abig deal,ohhh just dont try to be nice and be honest ,op have you ever seen the guys and how they check girls boobs in the mall,restaurant in the park...at the gym for god sake ,my friend told one cashier hey look at my eyes talk to me up here LOL .. my husband always say the bigger the better ,he'll go nuts for DDs lol..


well women with large breasts know that guys check out their chest, but what they don't know is most of us are waiting for her to turn around so we can check out the badonkadonk. They can keep going on padding their bras and puffing up their cleaveage, its not really a turn off to me... just know that tight clothing around the bottom is what really does it for me.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Terry_CO said:


> Unless you're a nursing infant they really don't benefit anyone...


Oh I thank God this isn't true...

:smthumbup:


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

what the heck are you supposed to hang on too when doin doggie style?

i could think of many many uses for my wifes big boobs. pillows, handles, foreplay, shot holder, floatation devices, targets, friction devices......really endless uses. what good are a cups?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

With this _uber_-long separation and impending divorce, it's literally been ages since I've seen a set of live, wild, naked, ta-ta's!

But, then again to quote the late, great Rodney Dangerfield, "my luck is just so stinking bad, that if I fell into a barrel full of breasts, I'd come out of there sucking my thumb!"


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

What in the world could you do with a pair of A cup breasts?What sexual function could they possibly have?My wife is a DD cup and I've always liked them that way even though she doesn't really like the way they look.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Adex said:


> For me, being skinny is a lot better than curvy which is a nice term for chunky. Often times, a C or D cup makes the woman chunky. Therefore, boobs of size B or A are the most attractive for me.


Curvy does not = Chunky. 

You can be curvy without the rolls (and there is nothing wrong with rolls, after kids, sometimes it is just impossible to avoid). 

Curvy is typically larger boned females with an hour glass shape, but solid where she should be solid and soft where she should be soft.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> Curvy does not = Chunky.
> 
> You can be curvy without the rolls (and there is nothing wrong with rolls, after kids, sometimes it is just impossible to avoid).
> 
> Curvy is typically larger boned females with an hour glass shape, but solid where she should be solid and soft where she should be soft.


Adex has made it pretty clear that he believes anything but an extremely lean, 110 lbs woman is basically chunky to fat.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Adex has made it pretty clear that he believes anything but an extremely lean, 110 lbs woman is basically chunky to fat.


To each his own...

If I was swinging for the all female team, I wouldn't look twice at the petite skinny girls.


----------



## hotsthrnmess (Dec 5, 2012)

Jack I said:


> What in the world could you do with a pair of A cup breasts?What sexual function could they possibly have?My wife is a DD cup and I've always liked them that way even though she doesn't really like the way they look.


Uh, let's not put down smaller breasts. Just because you don't like them or get a sexually aroused by them does not mean another man won't. 

Sexual function? Hm, well, you can suck on them. Bite their nipples, whatever. Sure, you may not be able to tit-f them, but that does not mean they are useless or unattractive.

Good lord, y'all.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

ATC529R said:


> what the heck are you supposed to hang on too when doin doggie style?
> 
> i could think of many many uses for my wifes big boobs. pillows, handles, foreplay, shot holder, floatation devices, targets, friction devices......really endless uses. what good are a cups?


You hang onto the hips, or atleast I do. Reaching around to the lower front side with one hand is also good too. Boobs though, never reach up to them during that position.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Created2Write said:


> I'm 5' tall, about 120lbs. Growing up I wore a B cup. I was never actually measured. After marriage I needed a new bra. Went to Victoria Secrets and was measured. They said I was a 32D. A few months ago I decided to get measured again. My bras weren't lasting very long.
> 
> They said I was a 34DDD/34F. I about fainted.
> 
> ...


Just gotta say; 1. they don't look like DDD in your picture and 2. You are pretty damn cute.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

I love A or even smaller. I find flat chested women incredibly attractive, especially those who are athletic and in shape.

Just my vote!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> Curvy does not = Chunky.
> 
> You can be curvy without the rolls (and there is nothing wrong with rolls, after kids, sometimes it is just impossible to avoid).
> 
> Curvy is typically larger boned females with an hour glass shape, but solid where she should be solid and soft where she should be soft.


Technically speaking, there is no such thing as being "big boned". We all have the same size or relatively the same size skeleton to support our body structure. No one has larger bones, to a noticeable degree, that would account for a larger body. Lets be honest, it is just extra fat. I'm not putting down any women who are a little chunky, but calling it "big boned" sounds ridiculous to me. 

I will say that curvy does not automatically mean chunky though, as a number of skinny women can have an hour glass shape. It just depends on genetics, for how that woman will carry her weight and what body shape(apple, pear, hour glass, ruler, etc.) she will have. 

For me, I have always been on the smaller side(32B), although they are growing a bit now that I'm pregnant. I've always liked my size, because I can wear any top without bra or boob problems. Plus I have always been skinny, so having big boobs would look odd in my opinion. I'm hoping I don't get too big after this pregnancy.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> Technically speaking, there is no such thing as being "big boned".


Thanks for saying that.

"Big boned" is a very old myth that never seems to die.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

My ex told me that my small breasts have turned him off big boobs forever! Being that he had always been a boob man, I considered that a total WIN for the tiny team! :smthumbup:


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe big boned is a bit of a myth, but people definitely have different frames, for want of a better term. For example, I'm reasonably tall, 5'7", but have very narrow wrists, ankles and ribcage. 

Anyway, boobs. My husband always says shape is more important than size. I like the look of really big boobs, mmmmm.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lyris said:


> Maybe big boned is a bit of a myth, but people definitely have different frames, for want of a better term. For example, I'm reasonably tall, 5'7", but have very narrow wrists, ankles and ribcage.


"Big boned" is a myth and it always bugs me when women say it. When someone says they are big boned, it usually just means they are a little bit chunky. 

Women do have different frames and that's why I also talked about genetics and how a woman carries her weight, in regards to being an hour glass shape, apple shape, pear, etc. I'm 5'5" and an hour glass shape, with a very narrow waist. My friend is my same height, but is a more of a ruler shape(more 'boyish', not curvy). Another friend about my height is a pear shape, with wide hips and thighs and a slender shoulders and chest. It all depends on your genes. Women typically carry their weight the same way their mother does. 

I think it looks weird when some women get fake breasts, especially depending on their body shape. I never think that fake breasts look good anyways, but I guess some people like it. I would personally never get implants, but that is just me. I like my body how it is and my husband loves it, too.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

It may be a"myth" technically speaking, but it is still the term used for women with larger frames. Chunky is a horrible description if you ask me. I dont consider myself in the least, but I'm in the "plus size" category anyway. 
I'm 5'10, medically my ideal weight is about 155-168. I look disgusting and sickly when I get below that. I start losing the tatas and the @ss. My boss is also 5'10-5'11ish, but she is built very differently than I am. I feel like I can break her in two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Bra cup size can be deceiving, for example: I am 5’9” tall, 150 lbs, with a runner’s body and a 36DD, my best friend (and running partner) is 5’4”, 125 lbs and a 34DD. My friend’s breasts appear MUCH larger than mine BECAUSE they are on a smaller/shorter frame. My bra size sounds "large breasted" but in fact my breasts are "average sized" in appearance because of my height (i.e. > 6' tall in heels).


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> It may be a"myth" technically speaking, but it is still the term used for women with larger frames. Chunky is a horrible description if you ask me. I dont consider myself in the least, but I'm in the "plus size" category anyway.
> I'm 5'10, medically my ideal weight is about 155-168. I look disgusting and sickly when I get below that. I start losing the tatas and the @ss. My boss is also 5'10-5'11ish, but she is built very differently than I am. I feel like I can break her in two.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think many would describe you as "big boned". In fact many professional, tall models are large framed.

When I see people described as "big boned", it's almost always somebody who is overweight, but solid, so they look to people like they are as they're suppose to be. Many of the plus sized models are well proportioned, so people say they are "big boned". But some of them are indeed overweight.


When I am very overweight, and mention to people that I'm losing, they'll say "No! You look great, you're just "big boned". It's because, even fat, I don't look sloppy, and I don't have fat bulging out everywhere. I just look like a solid football lineman, so people mistake me as "big boned". 

Yet when I'm in my healthy weight range, and tell people I was once very large, they say "No! I can't even imagine you fat!". :rofl:


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> It may be a"myth" technically speaking, but it is still the term used for women with larger frames. Chunky is a horrible description if you ask me. I dont consider myself in the least, but I'm in the "plus size" category anyway.
> I'm 5'10, medically my ideal weight is about 155-168. I look disgusting and sickly when I get below that. I start losing the tatas and the @ss. My boss is also 5'10-5'11ish, but she is built very differently than I am. I feel like I can break her in two.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


built like a brick *&#%house as I would say....in a very complimentary way. :smthumbup:


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

The most perfectly shaped woman IMO...is Christina Hendricks from Mad Men. She is the type that inspired paintings. 

I'd switch teams for her in a heart beat. Just saying.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> The most perfectly shaped woman IMO...is Christina Hendricks from Mad Men. She is the type that inspired paintings.
> 
> I'd switch teams for her in a heart beat. Just saying.


meh to redheads......now if she was a brunette!!!!!!!!!!:iagree:


----------



## fwappy (Dec 19, 2012)

The older I get the more I am fascinated with larger breasts
on women. It is difficult not to look.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't think curvy means chunky but I know many many women call themselves curvy when they should call themselves chunky. 

C-cup is usually the best imo
I like thin girls with curves in the right places


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> The most perfectly shaped woman IMO...is Christina Hendricks from Mad Men. She is the type that inspired paintings.
> 
> I'd switch teams for her in a heart beat. Just saying.


I sometimes put on repeats of _Mad Men_ just to watch Joan walk across a room...


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DarkHoly said:


> I don't think curvy means chunky but I know many many women call themselves curvy when they should call themselves chunky.


Exactly. It's becoming passe to call a woman fat. So if you see an overweight, or obese, celebrity they are now called "curvy". Note that a lot of journalists are using phrases like "dangerous curves", or "embracing her curves", to describe some very obese celebrities.

And on the dating site scene "curvy" is pretty synonymous with "overweight".


----------



## fwappy (Dec 19, 2012)

Men are very visual creatures, my vision becomes very clear when

ample breasts are near by.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Exactly. It's becoming passe to call a woman fat. So if you see an overweight, or obese, celebrity they are now called "curvy". Note that a lot of journalists are using phrases like "dangerous curves", or "embracing her curves", to describe some very obese celebrities.
> 
> And on the dating site scene "curvy" is pretty synonymous with "overweight".


Which is too bad because it is one less useful description to identify a healthy, normal weight, feminine body.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

fwappy said:


> Men are very visual creatures, my vision becomes very clear when
> 
> ample breasts are near by.


I have found that women are equally visual creatures.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Lon said:


> I have found that women are equally visual creatures.


I agree. All the women I've been with placed just as much value on looks as I do. 

I think it's unfortunate that the society has diminished the value of aesthetics and chided anyone who expresses any affinity for them, labeling them as "shallow" or "primitive."


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

DarkHoly said:


> I agree. All the women I've been with placed just as much value on looks as I do.
> 
> I think it's unfortunate that the society has diminished the value of aesthetics and chided anyone who expresses any affinity for them, labeling them as "shallow" or "primitive."


I don't know if its that the value of physical looks makes people shallow, but I find that people are sometimes accused of a double standard if they value looks but are not blessed with their own good genes or commanding physical disposition. So much about the mating game is about having near equal sex rank, and I do believe that it may weigh impossibly heavily on looks (increasingly for men). When people see a beautiful woman with a short chubby man, so often they think - wow that guy lucked out, or she could do better, instead of ever thinking "what a wonderful couple". And vice versa, when they see a tall physically fit man with a obese W they so often think "what's wrong with him that he settled for that" instead of thinking "she must be a catch".

So while I agree that it is unfortunate when people suggest it's shallow to care so much about looks, I just find a lot of people miss the mark by polarizing the issue, making it either all about looks or not at all about looks.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There is very little of a woman's body that isn't attractive.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Lon said:


> well women with large breasts know that guys check out their chest, but *what they don't know is most of us are waiting for her to turn around so we can check out the badonkadonk. * They can keep going on padding their bras and puffing up their cleaveage, its not really a turn off to me... just know that tight clothing around the bottom is what really does it for me.


No. That is just you. If I'm behind a woman, I manuver to see if she's as well equipt upstairs in the bedroom area as she is downstairs. Because while Mr. P is doing his thing, my hands want something to do too.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Thanks for saying that.
> 
> "Big boned" is a very old myth that never seems to die.


I think what they really mean by this is a wider shoulder and hip ratio, giving the woman (or man for that matter) a squat and wide appearance. So two 5' tall women could be within a few pounds of each other (even as little as 10) and one would still look distinctly heavier than the other because of hip width.

But I didn't stay in a Holiday Inn last night, so what do I know?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

JCD said:


> No. That is just you. If I'm behind a woman, I manuver to see if she's as well equipt upstairs in the bedroom area as she is downstairs. Because while Mr. P is doing his thing, my hands want something to do too.


fair enough, I will accept that it is an individual thing. I like boobs too, nice to touch and fondle, nice to look at, really nice to suck and nibble on... but a woman's lower half is what I truly lust for


----------



## ash59200 (Dec 20, 2012)

if a lady is not appealing from her aesthetic looking, I don't feel any warm in me to do sex. so a lady should be proportionally built on her body, not saggy in all ways to get a good response from counter mate.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

gbrad said:


> Just gotta say; 1. they don't look like DDD in your picture and 2. You are pretty damn cute.


There aint much showing in my picture...lol. I intentionally cropped it off. I only show more when I'm out on a date with hubs and he's chosen a revealing shirt for me to wear. 

And thank you!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I will say one thing, while I am certainly proud of my boob accomplishments, there is one thing I've always wondered and been envious of:

In movies where breasts are shown, while the women are all smaller than my breasts, their nipples all seem more...I dunno, pointy than mine. I'm sure there are things the crew does to make them pointy for the movies, but even stimulated mine are rarely ever like that and...I guess I'm rather jealous. 

Hubs thinks I'm nuts. He doesn't care about nipples and what they do, so long as he can stick 'em in his mouth. But, I guess I'm a bit self-conscious about it.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> I will say one thing, while I am certainly proud of my boob accomplishments, there is one thing I've always wondered and been envious of:
> 
> In movies where breasts are shown, while the women are all smaller than my breasts, their nipples all seem more...I dunno, pointy than mine. I'm sure there are things the crew does to make them pointy for the movies, but even stimulated mine are rarely ever like that and...I guess I'm rather jealous.
> 
> Hubs thinks I'm nuts. He doesn't care about nipples and what they do, so long as he can stick 'em in his mouth. But, I guess I'm a bit self-conscious about it.


being that descriptive is just cruel to some of us.


----------



## hotsthrnmess (Dec 5, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> I will say one thing, while I am certainly proud of my boob accomplishments, there is one thing I've always wondered and been envious of:
> 
> In movies where breasts are shown, while the women are all smaller than my breasts, their nipples all seem more...I dunno, pointy than mine. I'm sure there are things the crew does to make them pointy for the movies, but even stimulated mine are rarely ever like that and...I guess I'm rather jealous.
> 
> Hubs thinks I'm nuts. He doesn't care about nipples and what they do, so long as he can stick 'em in his mouth. But, I guess I'm a bit self-conscious about it.


Hm, I've never noticed that until you pointed it out, but mine do get pointy, whether i'm cold or aroused, or just because haha. 

However, girl, you have no reason to be self conscious over that! Especially since you are gorgeous and have the body to match!


----------



## Hall33 (Dec 18, 2012)

Overall it's about quality. I have only gone out with women that are a full B to DDs. I am just drawn to women with bigger boobs.

Being small breasted is not a deal breaker though, just preferable. I just happened to marry a petite woman with D cups, by accident of course.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

hotsthrnmess said:


> Hm, I've never noticed that until you pointed it out, but mine do get pointy, whether i'm cold or aroused, or just because haha.


 Interesting. Thanks for replying to that, though. I wondered if this was something that was just in movies, and didn't really happen, or if it wasn't entirely impossible.



> However, girl, you have no reason to be self conscious over that! Especially since you are gorgeous and have the body to match!


Thanks!

:flowerkitty: (This was the closest smiliey I could find to a blush...LOL)


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

A very wise man once said, "Anything more than a handful is wasted."


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> being that descriptive is just cruel to some of us.


No OSF flirting sir! 

:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> In movies where breasts are shown, while the women are all smaller than my breasts, their nipples all seem more...I dunno, pointy than mine. I'm sure there are things the crew does to make them pointy for the movies, but even stimulated mine are rarely ever like that and...I guess I'm rather jealous.


You should check out Friends. During the entire run of the series Jennifer Aniston's nipples are so prominent that they deserved their own title credit.

...uh... not that I didn't have a super hot girlfriend of my own and Jennifer Aniston was the most contact I had with a girl during college.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> You should check out Friends. During the entire run of the series Jennifer Aniston's nipples are so prominent that they deserved their own title credit.


That sounds like a purely titular role.

And re: 'bone size' I think there's some merit to it, since bone shape and size is so variable amongst humans, and can be affected by both genetics and environmental factors. I was a swimmer growing up, so I have developed wider shoulders, and my genetics have given me almost-equally wide hips. According to my wrist measurement, I have a 'medium' frame overall. If I had a smaller frame, I would have to be a lower weight (120-130lbs) to look healthy, but with my medium frame I can carry a little more weight and still look healthy. For example, photos from my teenage years @150lbs show me looking slim and curvy and vibrant - when I wasn't sulking and wearing oversized t-shirts, of course.

And whether people want to call themselves big boned, curvy, chunky, etc. shouldn't affect how you advertise your own self to the general public. Do people really hate fat people so much and think so much of themselves that they'd intentionally stop using a word they think describes them, in fear that a fat person has also used it to describe themselves? I don't feel that desperate to 'avoid' being suspected as fat I guess.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

jaquen said:


> No OSF flirting sir!
> 
> :rofl:


Ha! Look who's talking! 

:rofl:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> That sounds like a purely titular role.
> 
> And re: 'bone size' I think there's some merit to it, since bone shape and size is so variable amongst humans, and can be affected by both genetics and environmental factors. I was a swimmer growing up, so I have developed wider shoulders, and my genetics have given me almost-equally wide hips. According to my wrist measurement, I have a 'medium' frame overall. If I had a smaller frame, I would have to be a lower weight (120-130lbs) to look healthy, but with my medium frame I can carry a little more weight and still look healthy. For example, photos from my teenage years @150lbs show me looking slim and curvy and vibrant - when I wasn't sulking and wearing oversized t-shirts, of course.



"Big boned" is still a fallacy. The size of the human bones, regardless of frame, don't vary nearly enough for people who are just overweight to claim they are "big boned". 

It's a myth.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

jaquen said:


> "Big boned" is still a fallacy. The size of the human bones, regardless of frame, don't vary nearly enough for people who are just overweight to claim they are "big boned".
> 
> It's a myth.


Or maybe like nice girl/guy = doormat, big boned is a code word for a specific body type. 

And, your assumption about the human skeletal system is only partially accurate.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Bee stings = too small. The rest is fine as long as they are the factory originals.

The easiest way to tell if you are too small. Get a crew cut hair cut and take off your shirt and walk around downtown. If you get arrested you are big enough.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

drerio said:


> Or maybe like nice girl/guy = doormat, big boned is a code word for a specific body type.
> 
> And, your assumption about the human skeletal system is only partially accurate.


I'm not making an "assumption". I'm going by generally accepted medical understanding. I could litter this page with articles from doctors who debunk this myth.

Having generally larger bones than the next person does not make you fat. It's a ludicrous assertion, especially considering that regardless of individual bone size, rampant, wide spread obesity is a relatively new phenomenon. "Big boned" has always been a code phrase for "I'm just fatter, and I'm suppose to be that way because my bones are big". If that were the case, all humans with "big bones" would have_ always_ been overweight to obese.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I'm not making an "assumption". I'm going by generally accepted medical understanding. I could litter this page with articles from doctors who debunk this myth.
> 
> Having generally larger bones than the next person does not make you fat. It's a ludicrous assertion, especially considering that regardless of individual bone size, rampant, wide spread obesity is a relatively new phenomenon. "Big boned" has always been a code phrase for "I'm just fatter, and I'm suppose to be that way because my bones are big". If that were the case, all humans with "big bones" would have_ always_ been overweight to obese.


You obviously missed my inaccurate aphorism. Oh well, and you read more into my statement of cause and effect than was necessary. I would rather not sidetrack this thread with the discussion pertaining to the big boned idiom. 

I can assure you, you don't need to provide me with a medical lesson, but again you probably don't understand much about the dynamics of the skeletal system. I will end my "jack" of this thread.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Created2Write the subject matter you examine here is invigorating.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

drerio said:


> You obviously missed my inaccurate aphorism. Oh well, and you read more into my statement of cause and effect than was necessary. I would rather not sidetrack this thread with the discussion pertaining to the big boned idiom.
> 
> I can assure you, you don't need to provide me with a medical lesson, but again you probably don't understand much about the dynamics of the skeletal system. I will end my "jack" of this thread.


You have absolutely no idea what I do, or do not, know about the "dynamics of the skeletal system". I don't make assumptions about your foreknowledge about any matter, not knowing you, and I would request the same basic courtesy.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> I will say one thing, while I am certainly proud of my boob accomplishments, there is one thing I've always wondered and been envious of:
> 
> In movies where breasts are shown, while the women are all smaller than my breasts, their nipples all seem more...I dunno, pointy than mine. I'm sure there are things the crew does to make them pointy for the movies, but even stimulated mine are rarely ever like that and...I guess I'm rather jealous.
> 
> Hubs thinks I'm nuts. He doesn't care about nipples and what they do, so long as he can stick 'em in his mouth. But, I guess I'm a bit self-conscious about it.


Mrs. SandC would be surprised to find out some women would be envious of this. She's so pointy I can locate her nips through the comforter on the bed. They get that hard too.

Sorry, too descriptive?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

drerio said:


> Before you assume anything, I have been teaching Anatomy and Physiology for 20 years at the University level. If you understand anything you are familiar with the weight bearing dynamics of the skeletal system. I have also participated in peer reviewed research in the area of osteogenic imperfectus type I & II


Wonderful. And this has what to do with my post? I didn't make assumptions about you, or your background. That was only a discourtesy you extended me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Wonderful. And this has what to do with my post? I didn't make assumptions about you, or your background. That was only a discourtesy you extended me.


I don't know you and you don't know me... I have no intention in disrespecting you or anyone. Neither do I want to create any animosity (not really my style)... I guess I should have left the posting to suggest that people use the term big bone to mean they are heavy. I don't find any problem in someone using this idiom. It is the same as one suggesting that nice guy = doormat (which I don't agree with but some choose to use it). If someone wants to use either as a coded way of suggesting something that is fine by me. 

I have way less concern at providing credentials to prove my worthiness. It was not meant to offend you. In a moment of haste I probably replied when I should not have.

I am concerned about the aspects of obesity. And, how being overweight or obese affects the skeletal system. At least from some of the recent peer-reviewed publications I have read. I have a great deal of empathy for those that struggle with their weight. It also concerns me in the way that added breast fat may add to risk of breast cancer. As of this last year the CDC ranks breast cancer as the number one cancer for females and thus a discussion about breast size concerns me a lot in this area. 

So I would prefer to lay down the sabers and call a peace to any further banter concerning the big boned comment. It really is not that big of a deal to in the same way I have decided to not go on about the silly comments concerning nice guy/girl.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

YMMV, but I think big breasts are a curse. You get tons of unwanted sexual attention from guys who just want to realize their latest pornographic fantasy and few, if any, will bother to consider if there is a person attached to the tits.

I've had random guys grope me in the streets, been harrased and treated like an object so many times that I just want to give up on men altogether. If only I could kill my own sex drive...


.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

I prefer big tits over small, but that's only one tiny piece of the overall picture. 

Had an old girlfriend that was a D cup, and she was perfect, enough to play with but not too big. Didn't hurt that she was a nympho, but did hurt that she's a nut job.

Also, what is it with big titted women and their sex drives? Old girlfriend that I mentioned above, and wife's best friend is DD cup and she's ravenous about sex.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

always_alone said:


> YMMV, but I think big breasts are a curse. You get tons of unwanted sexual attention from guys who just want to realize their latest pornographic fantasy and few, if any, will bother to consider if there is a person attached to the tits.
> 
> I've had random guys grope me in the streets, been harrased and treated like an object so many times that I just want to give up on men altogether. If only I could kill my own sex drive...
> 
> ...


Aw, don't give up. We're not all that way. I'd be lying if I didn't say I like a nice rack or a nice butt or a nice set of legs or... or... or the list could go on. But I REALLY enjoy the delightfully complex way a woman's mind works. And for me it's nice looking at all the body parts but the most erotic part of a woman for me is her eyes. I have so much trouble making eye contact with women because it's the eye contact that really turns me on.

I'm working on it though.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

My wife is a small A cup and it is plenty to keep me happy. Anything more than a handful is just extra bonus tissue...Larger than a D gets to be unattractive, especially on an average sized woman, IMHO


----------



## mixeduk (Feb 5, 2013)

At the risk of sounding a hypocrite, I worry about my penis size (just under 7" - not exactly big) but I would never judge a woman by her breast size. It's her personality that counts. From voluptuous burlesque to 'skinny' 100m sprinters.
Hang up about myself I guess.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

much like penis size breast size is overated IMO.

how about mind sex now were talking about something. the bigest sex organ is your brain.


----------



## mixeduk (Feb 5, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> the bigest sex organ is your brain.


 Or the tip of the tongue.  It's amazing how many ladies find the area of the neck an erogenous zone. Overlooked?

I completely agree with the brain analogy. Only ever been in one situation that's left me feeling inadequate, 18, nervous and had a derogatory comment when nothing rose to the occasion. Think I still carry that insecurity even though all was fine once out of that relationship. (Insecure male? - yep)


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a very petite woman with a 36D bust and a round bum. 

People used to call me Mini Mouse before puberty.

Honestly, every guy I've ever met for the most part has gaped at my boobs. They're nice, visually. That doesn't mean a guy HAS to have them.

I really think guys don't care as much as we think they do. Sure, they like a nice rack.

But small and perky is better than big and saggy. Big and perky? I guess just a bonus.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

From what I have seen guys just like boobs!

I used to be a AA and I have ended up with a perky 36JJ.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Really doesn't matter to me!

Surely it is the person that matters rather than the size of their boobs?

Just imagine some woman with the most amazingly statistically perfect breasts in the world. What if she is a complete cow as a person? What value are those breasts to a man?

I haven't read the whole thread so this may have been covered already, I think Lon touched on it in the first few posts. I think it is a bit of a fallacy to compare breast size to penis size.
While breasts are visually and tactilely stimulating to a man they do not directly affect his orgasm to any great extent.

I've done a bit of reading since the penis size thread was closed. And I think a more applicable counterpoint to penis size would be size and sensitivity of the vagina.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

I was really tired when I opened up TAM and this thread caught my eye... strangely enough, the topic is quite refreshing...so much so-dare I confess that its been successful at making a tired-as-dead me feel all warm and tingly now...wow brain IS the biggest sex organ...

I wonder if its because I see the loyal husbands of TAM talking so passionately/defensively about their wives' breasts... and I find that quite romantic...its real-life fascination not novel/movie romance...

In my case - the one single thing that's capable of torpedoing my husband's drive from a 0 to a 100 within three minutes is a talk/reminder/visual tease of my 36Cs and all of their form... I never knew to take pride in mine till I realized this... he's always loved the 'more obviously endowed' on a curvaceous body...his justification -> 'more to love'... 

I'm of medium build...not too toned...a bit of extra here and there (but not overweight by any means)...personally, I'd love to be fit and toned...but, why I don't have too many physique-related insecurities in my marriage is because I've realized that even if I wasn't my husband's, I'd still be his 'ideal type' as I am currently...


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

I never understood the attraction to huge, ponderous breasts that you can see from orbit :scratchhead: What, exactly, is the attraction ....assuming you are NOT a nursing infant, that is?

I'd much rather a woman have nicely-proportioned smaller boobs that look right for her size.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> But small and perky is better than big and saggy. Big and perky? I guess just a bonus.


According to whom? Most women who have very large breasts have sag; that's natural. Are you suggesting that all women who have big and saggy breasts hate them, and would rather trade them in for "small and perky"?

How absurd.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

jaquen said:


> According to whom? Most women who have very large breasts have sag; that's natural. Are you suggesting that all women who have big and saggy breasts hate them, and would rather trade them in for "small and perky"?
> 
> How absurd.


Ffs why on earth are you taking this so ****ing seriously?

Please, please relax. It's a thread about BOOBS.

And it's my OPINION about BOOBS. Of course I wasn't suggesting that. 

FYI, I have big and perky ones and I don't have any issue with them. 

Take a chill pill.

And according to a good deal of men, who would rather have perky C cups than J cups down to the floor.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

jaquen said:


> According to whom? Most women who have very large breasts have sag; that's natural. Are you suggesting that all women who have big and saggy breasts hate them, and would rather trade them in for "small and perky"?
> 
> How absurd.


Thank you.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> Ffs why on earth are you taking this so ****ing seriously?
> 
> Please, please relax. It's a thread about BOOBS.


And you got the impression I was up in arms from where? Stop flattering yourself that you're causing emotional distress. Trust me, you are not.



LittleBird said:


> FYI, I have big and perky ones and I don't have any issue with them.


Yes, I am aware. Which has nothing to do with my question.



LittleBird said:


> Take a chill pill.



Sure, as soon as you pass me your unopened box.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

I like boobs. Done.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

LittleBird said:


> Ffs why on earth are you taking this so ****ing seriously?
> 
> Please, please relax. It's a thread about BOOBS.
> 
> ...


I have big breasts. And yeah, they have a natural sag. Inevitable. I have to do a lot of chest work in the gym to keep them perky. But, frankly, I would much rather have big and sag than boobs so small I can only tell they're boobs because of the nipple. 

And I didn't see that jacquen was taking things "seriously". You voiced your opinion, he voiced his. It's a bit hypocritical to defend your opinion and then bash him for his.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> I have big breasts. And yeah, they have a natural sag. Inevitable. I have to do a lot of chest work in the gym to keep them perky. But, frankly, I would much rather have big and sag than boobs so small I can only tell they're boobs because of the nipple.
> 
> And I didn't see that jacquen was taking things "seriously". You voiced your opinion, he voiced his. It's a bit hypocritical to defend your opinion and then bash him for his.


I'm sure your breasts are delightful and that your hubs enjoys them. I find myself attracted to small boobs, medium boobs, and big boobs. I find beauty in most of them. I'm just not into ridiculously large artificial ones.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

My JJs are much more fun.

Really, can you motorboat those As and Bs? 

Do those small ones fluff for a comfy pillow?

doggie style and grabbing on them.

When I am on top and leaning forward and my JJs are smacking him in the face...got the visual on that...enough said


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife is a D

Hmmm, D - E - F - *JJ*

Those are freaking huge! Don't they hurt you back? Serious question...


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> I have big breasts. And yeah, they have a natural sag. Inevitable. I have to do a lot of chest work in the gym to keep them perky. But, frankly, I would much rather have big and sag than boobs so small I can only tell they're boobs because of the nipple.
> 
> And I didn't see that jacquen was taking things "seriously". You voiced your opinion, he voiced his. It's a bit hypocritical to defend your opinion and then bash him for his.


Mine have a little bit of a natural sag too.

I wasn't suggesting anything by stating an opinion. How absurd.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

T&T said:


> My wife is a D
> 
> Hmmm, D - E - F - *JJ*
> 
> Those are freaking huge! Don't they hurt you back? Serious question...


No, not at all.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

LittleBird said:


> Mine have a little bit of a natural sag too.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting anything by stating an opinion. How absurd.


Actually, you "suggested" that small and perky was "better" than big and saggy.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> No, not at all.


That's good! I've known a few women who got breast reductions that were around that size. Back issues.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

T&T said:


> That's good! I've known a few women who got breast reductions that were around that size. Back issues.


I would be one who really wants a reduction for that reason. My back and shoulders hurt from carrying around my SAGGING *K* cups. But my husband loves them, except when they are nearly suffocating him!  
He is also very ok with a reduction, and I have no intention of getting tiny breasts. I think a D cup would be about right for me.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> I would be one who really wants a reduction for that reason. My back and shoulders hurt from carrying around my SAGGING *K* cups. But my husband loves them, except when they are nearly suffocating him!
> He is also very ok with a reduction, and I have no intention of getting tiny breasts. I think a D cup would be about right for me.


D cups are perfect, in my opinion in terms of wanting some but not hurting. I think pushing a DD you might have to deal with getting smacked in the face when running!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

LittleBird said:


> D cups are perfect, in my opinion in terms of wanting some but not hurting. I think pushing a DD you might have to deal with getting smacked in the face when running!


Nope. I have 34DDD's, and there's no smacking involved. No back pain, either.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> Nope. I have 34DDD's, and there's no smacking involved. No back pain, either.


Oh damn. Well good for you.

Mine are still growing and I'd really like them to stop...because it doesn't make dance the easiest thing in the world. 

I'm like in between a D and DD and I love where they are right now I really don't want anymore.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

How big are they? Wait! Don't tell me. Yeah, I like 'em. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LittleBird said:


> D cups are perfect, in my opinion in terms of wanting some but not hurting. I think pushing a DD you might have to deal with getting smacked in the face when running!


Oh please, even with a K, I don't get smacked in the face. If you keep them contained, you don't have that problem.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

In the spirit of some of the previous comments, in the hope of not getting banned, and with a view to making continuation of this thread impossible, here are The Holy Modal Rounders:

The Holy Modal Rounders - Boobs alot - YouTube


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I just use an extra-strong sports bra when I exercise, and a pushup bra for normal times.


----------



## mdill (Jan 18, 2012)

For me, whatever size makes my wife feel sexy works for me. There is nothing sexier than my wife when she feels sexy and wants me. My wife was an A cup when we married, but always felt she was too small. She really wanted implants to balance her perportions. I didn't think it matter, but reluctantly agreed because I thought it would help her feel better about herself. She went to a D cup and it made her feel much better. There is nothing better than the women you love feeling sexy and wanting her man.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

fix this said:


> I saw a penis size thread, so i thought we might as well discuss breast size haha. Sorry if this has been posted before. To me actually it's a very touchy issue because I've always been an A, partly genetics, partly due to me being skinny, and it seems 90% of the female population are bigger than me. I've always wondered how important it actually is to most men, and how big of a role it plays in sex. All opinions welcome


I am Southeast Asian, women from Southeast Asia are known for having smaller breasts than other countries. 

In Western countries, this girl below:










may be considered very small, but in our country, she's average. Any girl with larger breasts than her are considered WOW SEXY! here 

Anyway, breasts size is not a dealbreaker to us.. Much more important is the personality, attitude and heart of the woman carrying them. 

I have seen many times, a good looking young man dumped a beautiful, sexy but arrogant rich girl, and marry a nice girl whom are not as pretty as his former girlfriend, but beat her in personality, attitude and heart.

That is why, implants are no-go for most of us SE Asians.


----------



## hotsthrnmess (Dec 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> My JJs are much more fun.
> 
> Really, can you motorboat those As and Bs?
> 
> ...


Oh, but B's are just as much fun.

I'm a B Cup, and yes, you can motorboat mine. They're proportional to my body and freaking wonderful.

Yep, my guy rests his head on mine and finds them rather comfy.

Doggie? Heck yes, he grabs on to them and any other **** sexual position involving breasts, I can do.

Eh, I don't think he'd like boobs to smack in his face, but if I lean forward, he has enough to enjoy.

Really, there is no need to put down someone else's physical features. You have wonderful breasts, so do I. Sorry, but posts like above (coming from either side) irk me.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

How the hell is this thread still running? The moderators are telling on themselves by closing the p**is thread and leaving this one going.:scratchhead:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

38 FFF 


Howling Wolf.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe it's weird, but I'm kind of sad that I lost my smaller breasts. I was a 32 B(or 34 A, but the rib cage band was big) and now have gone up to a 34 C from being pregnant(up 2 cup sizes!). Boo.


----------

